# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Mission/Tltravail] Consultant Freelance VBA (Excel/Access/Power Point)

## Jean-Philippe Andr

Bonjour  toute la communaut DVP,

dveloppeur expert en VBA (consultant depuis 2007 et enseignant en coles d'ingnieurs depuis 2008), je me propose en tant qu'indpendant pour des missions de dveloppement, d'encadrement de projets IT ou de formation professionnelle (VBA Access/Excel/en finance).

Suis disponible en Rgion Parisienne et me dplace pour des missions courtes partout en Europe.

vous pouvez consulter mon site internet : http://www.jpcheck-consulting.com
ou me contacter : jp@jpcheck-consulting.com

 bientt

----------

